# School Daze



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If you need a chuckle, read these students' creative answers to school science exams. 

Q: Name the four seasons.
A: Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar.

Q: Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe to drink.
A: Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it removes large pollutants
like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists.

Q: How is dew formed?
A: The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire.

Q: How can you delay milk turning sour? (brilliant, love this!)
A: Keep it in t he cow.

Q: What causes the tides in the oceans?
A: The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon. All water tends to
flow towards the moon, because there is no water on the moon and nature
hates a vacuum. I forget where the sun joins in this fight.

Q: What are steroids?
A: Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs.

Q: What happens to your body as you age?
A: When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental.

Q: What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty?
A: He says good-bye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery

Q: Name a major disease associated with cigarettes.
A: Premature death.

Q: How are the main parts of the body categorized? ( e.g., abdomen)
A: The body is consisted in to three parts -- the brainium, the borax and the
abominal cavity. The brainium contains the brain; the borax contains the heart
and lungs, and the abominal cavity contains the five bowels a, e, i, o, and u.

Q: What is the fibula?
A: A small lie.

Q: What does "varicose" mean? (I love this one...)
A: Nearby.

Q: Give the meaning of the term "Caesarian Section."
A: The Caesarian Section is a district in Rome

Q: What does the word 'benign' mean?'
A: Benign is what you will be after you be eight. 

***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** 

Kids Are Quick 

TEACHER: Maria, go to the map and find North America
MARIA: Here it is.
TEACHER: Correct. Now class, who discovered America ?
CLASS: Maria.


----------



## coolguy426 (Jul 26, 2008)

lmao! that was great!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling Nice Nick! Some of these I wish I came up with...on exams I'd always do one question whacky just to throw the teacher off. Did I tell you I was a Summa Cum Laude?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

smiddy said:


> !rolling Nice Nick! Some of these I wish I came up with...on exams I'd always do one question whacky just to throw the teacher off. Did I tell you I was a Summa Cum Laude?


Why, no! Congratulations, Smiddy. I had no idea you were a Sumo wrestler! :up:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm attracted to those wide a$$ belts. :lol:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I'm attracted to those wide a$$ belts. :lol:


Ok, now there's a visual for us!:rolling:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Groan! :nono:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I'm attracted to those wide a$$ belts. :lol:


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------

